# Door Opener Range



## Ran888 (Sep 10, 2008)

Has anyone here ever tried to increase the range on their garage door openers? If so, what did you try? 
I was thinking of lengthening the little wire antenna that hangs down from the opener.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 10, 2008)

You can make the antenna exactly twice as long, but any other length is likely to make it worse rather than better...  If you want to play around with antenna designs, pick up some ham radio books and start reading.  Same goes for screwing a big linear to the back of the remote, which will help even more.  

--Bushytails


----------

